# Belmont's Bet Your Ash Smokin BBQ



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll be there, let's get a strong CS presence going at this event:
:ss 
Elmont, NY

The Largest Dirt Course in Thoroughbred Racing in the World!









Saturday, May 19th
11:30 - 4:00pm

JR CIGAR
562 5th Avenue, NYC
Presents...









Belmont's Bet Your Ash Smokin BBQ
An afternoon of Smoking, Eating, Drinking & Gambling...
Is there anything else?

Tickets on Sale Soon... Look for updates!

*This is a non-restricted smoking event.


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

:ss


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

i'm in sucka:al :ss :fu


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

bmagin320 said:


> i'm in sucka:al :ss :fu


I knew i could count on you!:fu

Beer, the ponies, cigars, bbq, a day in the sun... it'll be like an Old Milwaukee commercial, all we need is the Swedish Bikini Team! :ss


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> I knew i could count on you!:fu
> 
> Beer, the ponies, cigars, bbq, a day in the sun... it'll be like an Old Milwaukee commercial, all we need is the Swedish Bikini Team! :ss


its nothing some chloroform and duct tape can't make happen!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds like something I can bring the wife too :cb


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Dux said:


> Sounds like something I can bring the wife too :cb


Is she Swedish? 
Just kidding, bro!


----------

